

StartupHouse: HOT new Hacker Coworking space in downtown SF + Hacker Hostel - danielodio
http://www.danielodio.com/2011/07/15/hot-new-hacker-coworking-space-in-downtown-sf-hacker-hostel/

======
danielodio
If you'd like to check it out, just make a comment on my blog and I'll make an
intro.

